# Etapa de Salida Clase AB (Potencia de salida 45W)



## camilo_osp (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola!
Estamos teniendo problemas diseñando una etapa de salida. Les cuento las especificaciones: 
- Ganancia aprox. de 1
- Ancho banda de 0-40kHz
- Potencia salida= 45W
- Resistencia carga RL=10 ohmios
- Impedancia entrada superior 50k
- Manejo simétrico 30 Vpp (gran señal)
Los voltajes Vcc y -Vcc para polarizacion son +32V y -32V que corresponden a una fuente dual que fabricamos.

¿Alguna idea? Hemos intentado con una etapa clase AB, pero tenemos problemas con la prepolarización del circuito...
Les agradezco si nos pueden ayudar...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola, yo estoy diseñando algo parecido, si ponés un poco mas de datos, capaz que te puedo dar una mano


----------



## thevenin (Abr 20, 2007)

En este post expongo los cálculos que yo he hecho para un amplificador case AB de 12 W. 

La etapa de salida:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-amplificador-clase-ab-6911/

En este otro hilo se dan varios enlaces bastante buenos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificadores-componentes-discretos-6975/

Me gustaría ver los cálculos, o por lo menos el esquema del circuito, para así poder entrar en materia.

Saludos.


----------

